# Huntin' Jacks



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

A friend and I are planning to take advantage of the the good weather that is suppossed to be coming to hunt some jacks. I know the West Desert is kind of a joke now a days, and was wondering if anyone had some good suggestions of where we could find some. My friend is pretty new to the hunting scene and I'd like to see him shoot a few on his first time. I'm open to anywhere in Utah basically. PM's are welcome.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I was riding quads for about 5 hours last Saturday at 5-Mile Pass. Saw a handful of jacks and that's pretty good I think seeing as how I was going 40mph half the time  
Thought about blasting on them, but figured I would leave them for some other hillbilly. Maybe if I'd had my bow with me...


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

No shooting @ 5 mile pass


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

or anywhere near 5 mile...what a waste of good hunting grounds!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah I saw the signs, but it looked like someone had shot a round of trap along the trail every quarter mile of the way!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Okay so besides 5 mile pass, any suggestions?


----------

